# Reading glasses - are there any that aren't junk?



## Bellyman

I wasn't sure what category this post should go in. There are several it could have fit into. It's about a problem that most of us have as we gain in years, the need for glasses.

In many ways, I'm very fortunate. I made it into my 50's before my arms just weren't long enough to read the paper. It's a common tale, I suppose.

My distance vision is still 20/20, no issue at all. But anything closer than about 3' tends to get a little less clear and I've taken to getting those cheap Walmart readers for various things, probably the biggest of which is using a computer, which is how I ended up choosing this particular forum for the post.

I tend to play with them, probably way more than I should. And generally, the "glass" (I know, it's plastic, not glass) holds up pretty well with the exception of when I carry them in a pocket with a metal snap. (I learned my lesson on that one, don't so that anymore. But the frames just don't hold up at all. 

The last two pair I bought were what seemed to be a heavier frame of Foster Grants. I was even extra nice to them and carried them around in their little cushy cases in my front pocket. Within about 3 weeks, they both broke, at exactly the same place, where the hinge part fastens to the arm going back to the ear. GRRRRR. At first, I thought maybe I had done something to the first pair, stuff happens. But when the second pair broke in the same spot, I didn't much care for that. Super Glue is holding them together right now but I don't trust that for anything but the short term.

If you wonder about why two pairs, I have one that's a +1.5 for using the computer. That's about right for me. and I have a second pair that are +3.0 for doing up close and intricate things like looking for junk in my wheat when I'm sifting through it before grinding. It makes small things quite large. A wheat berry looks closer to something the size of a pea and something that's not supposed to be there becomes quite noticeable. Anyway, that works well for me. I did also discover that the +3.0 is much easier on my eye looking at my tiny cell phone screen if I choose to play Sudoku on it... which I do sometimes. 

Anyway, I get tired of buying readers only to have them fall apart on me shortly thereafter. The pair I have on now are an old pair of metal frames that flop around so badly that I wonder at how they haven't fallen apart completely.

Years ago, I had a friend with a set of Twist o' Flex frames that he could do all kinds of crazy stuff, bending them, twisting them, contorting them horribly, and they'd just pop right back into place as though nothing was ever done. I'm sure they were expensive but I have often wondered if something like that would be a good fit for me. I have no idea if they're even made anymore.

So, whatcha think? Any particular place to shop or brands that I should check out? Would the anti-glare coating that some of the online places offer be a good thing to have with spending much of my time with the glasses in front of a computer screen? 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jokarva

I bought DH some reading glasses online 2 (3? can't remember) years ago from a site called DebSpecs.com. They are metal with glass lenses, very narrow and have a metal case with a clip so you can clip them into a pocket...they are about the size of a fat ink pen, so they aren't cumbersome. He likes them, they both are still intact and were only $15 each.

I've had the same problem with arms breaking in the same spot and have always wondered if my very large head puts undue stress on certain points...will leave it to you to decide if that might be your issue. Or not.


----------



## emdeengee

I have been wearing readers for 10 years now which I just bought off a rack in the local drugstore. I do have prescription glasses for distance. 

I have 4 readers that I keep in convenient locations around the house. The same 4 as my eyes have not gotten any worse and my yearly visit to the optometrist confirms that I don't yet need prescription readers. 

I have dropped the drugstore readers hundreds of times and even stepped on them and ran them through the washer. No damage at all. The only thing that I can think of is that the glasses we can buy today must be much cheaper in their construction for so much damage to occur. I do not know where you could buy better readers and I imagine since I will eventually have to buy stronger readers they will probably have the same poor quality. 

Both my husband and I have special computer glasses. They cost a lot - just like getting another prescription pair - but are set to the correct distance from your screen. They are fantastic especially if you do a lot of computer work.


----------



## frogmammy

Dh and I both got ours from the dollar store...he tended to lose things. Still using many of them, plus some more expensive ones (dog themed, $3 on clearence at Petsmart). Hey, they do what I need, spares all over the place, and it doesn't break my heart when I step on them.

Mon


----------



## MichaelZ

The ones that are not junk are the ones that you get via a prescription from an eye doctor. The doctor visit might cost you if you do not have insurance, but the actual glasses may be picked up at http://www.zennioptical.com/ for $20 or so and they are as good as any $200 glasses. It is the prescription that makes them work right - the materials are dirt cheap these days.


----------



## Clem

A chain called America's Best offers an eye exam and 2 pair of glasses for $69.95. 

However, you have to stick to the offer, if you get bifocals, they're $30(I think) more. You're restricted to certain frames, but an eye exam at most places will cost more than the 70 bucks, so the 2 pair of glasses are basically free. You can get one pair of each prescription if you need bifocals, no extra charge. Just don't start looking at fancy frames, insurance, tinted lenses, etc. Get the prescription written out with the measurements and everything so you can order some more online if you want to.


----------



## mnn2501

If you get the name brand ones (Foster Grant I think) from WalMart $10-$12 each, they last much better than the 3 for $10 ones you can get there.


----------



## Bellyman

mnn2501 said:


> If you get the name brand ones (Foster Grant I think) from WalMart $10-$12 each, they last much better than the 3 for $10 ones you can get there.


LOL!! It was two pairs of Walmart's Foster Grants that caused the thread in the first place. Barely lasted a week. Both broke way before I had a chance to abuse them.

Kinda considering if I'd do better with metal frames than plastic,,, the Foster Grants were plastic.


----------



## mnn2501

Bellyman said:


> LOL!! It was two pairs of Walmart's Foster Grants that caused the thread in the first place. Barely lasted a week. Both broke way before I had a chance to abuse them.
> 
> Kinda considering if I'd do better with metal frames than plastic,,, the Foster Grants were plastic.


I've had 2 pair of them since I had cataract surgery 4 years ago. One I leave at work and one pair at home.


----------



## emdeengee

My husband just reminded me that our optometrist now carries a line of readers of all the different magnifications. And they were really nice looking glasses. Of course they were more expensive than the ones from the drugstore but they definitely looked well constructed and if they are of better quality then they may be worth the extra dollars. Plus our optometrist is very generous at repairing and resetting the glasses we get from him so if he will replace broken arms etc on readers then that is good value as well. I guess it depends on your optometrist.


----------



## FarmerJoe

I use some I got from the dollar store 3 for $3. Keep a set in the truck and one by the phone. Metal frames. Seem to be holding up but I don't use them everyday.


----------



## dademoss

Frankly, DO NOT put them in your pants pocket. I have used readers from 1.00 a pair to 20.00 bucks a pair, they all work fine. If you break em that fast/often, it's not the glasses, it's how you treat them and where/how you carry them. Given that premise, buy the cheapest ones you can find.


----------



## Bellyman

dademoss said:


> Frankly, DO NOT put them in your pants pocket. I have used readers from 1.00 a pair to 20.00 bucks a pair, they all work fine. If you break em that fast/often, it's not the glasses, it's how you treat them and where/how you carry them. Given that premise, buy the cheapest ones you can find.


LOL! 

Nope, never, ever put 'em in my pants pockets. Pretty much always either on my head or in my shirt pocket. With the new ones that broke so quickly, I even babied them by carrying the in their cushy padded cases while riding in my shirt pocket.

The pair I'm wearing right now are metal frames that I've had for a couple of years now. They're loose and sloppy and I wonder how long they'll hang in there. That was the reason for the Foster Grant purchases. Oh, well. Don't plan to repeat that one. 

Seriously looking at trying to get some Flexon frames or something similar. Very expensive, but if they are as tough as their reputation suggests, I won't have to buy over and over because they fall apart or break a week after getting them. I'm willing to pay for quality.


----------



## disk_55FL

I used to buy mine at Walmarts also ........ not so good.

I've been using readers.com for about the last 5 years. Much better. I can get them with the spring hinges ..... various powers ....... and depending on if I'm just reading or on the computer ( half lens ) or reloading ( full lens single power ) or some times I use the bifocals for shop work.

Since I don't like to carry them with me ... ( they fall out of my shirt pocket ) I bought several and just leave them where I read or work so I don't have to hunt for them ! :huh:


----------

